# Getting "IT" back???



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

This is a question for people in their 50s. Do you still "GOT IT?" You know, sex appeal! How do you know if you still got it? How can you find out if you still got it or not. And if you no longer "got it" how can you get your sex appeal again?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

ManOhMan2013 said:


> This is a question for people in their 50s. Do you still "GOT IT?" You know, sex appeal! How do you know if you still got it? How can you find out if you still got it or not. And if you no longer "got it" how can you get your sex appeal again?


You should be more physically fit than your peers. You should earn a salary commensurate with your peers. More money is always better. You should be confident and assertive. When you're at a party, are you usually listening to other people talking, or are other people usually listening to you?

Also, do women like spending time with you? Do any women flirt with you?

If you're deficient in any of those areas, work on it.


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

Agree with the above. I don't think it really matters what age (I thought this stuff too when I was divorced in my 30's b/c I had been out of the dating scene since college).

Bottom line is analyze yourself from a spiritual (not religious), mental, emotional, and physical standpoint and work on those 4 sectors of your life and you'll attract people.

From there just get out do things where you have the opportunity to meet people. Make it fun. I ran into women who ranged from young 20's all the up into their 50's out enjoying life and meeting people.

Trust me when I say your eyes will open wide when you realize there are a lot of people in the same boat as you are. It made dating again fun.

As for sex appeal if you are a confident man, who takes good care of himself, and has his s*%t together then you shouldn't have a problem meeting good women.

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to think I still have it, even after cancer, 1 divorce, lots of other pitfalls I am still physically fit at 54, married again, ready to go do anything.


----------

